# Carving with an axe : Fiskars X5 & Gransfors Bruks swedish carving axe



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

I have GB for almost 2 years now (c/a 110 Euro) and I got X5 on sales yesterday (c/a 21 Euro -- regular price here c/a 42 Euro).

From the point of slingshot making question is whether more than 5 times cheaper X5 will do the job .

Quick Answer is YES.

Direct comparison would not be fair for GB is a professional tool with best steel and holds the edge indefinitely (with lighter work). Its head is almost 1 kg etc.

But X5 is made of good steel, very light and small and one can say pocketable and at the sale price is more than worth every cent. It comes with surprisingly well made sheath (they would charge 20 Euros for such a sheath only) and it is ideal for hiking and smaller jobs.

X5 brief test (few cuts on the fork in the picture) was ok i.e. cuts well and one has good control with it. I would love it even more if the head was a bit heavier like 0,5 kg, but again, for slingshots is more than fine. Best of all is it small size .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice post, man...thanks for sharing!

Do you like Estwings? They're cheap & basic, but I've got a weird thing for em' (even got a black "limited edition" one, because I'm a gullible fanboy like that)...


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good review - I use Hultafors, I've got a carving axe, long handled and a mini version, kubman or something similar I think it's called.

I like the heavier heads but prefer the short handle for slingshots, bowl carving, spoons that kind of thing.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Those are both very nice.

Here's what I use, cut down from a rusty old hatchet. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31756-rough-out-hatchet/


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nice post, man...thanks for sharing!
> 
> Do you like Estwings? They're cheap & basic, but I've got a weird thing for em' (even got a black "limited edition" one, because I'm a gullible fanboy like that)...


I do not know those, american brand ?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

T22T said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Nice post, man...thanks for sharing!
> ...


http://www.knifecountryusa.com/store/product/156926.156955/estwing-axes-e44ase-estwing-camper-s-axe-special-edition.html


----------

